# Algorithm for gmirror



## dennylin93 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm planning to set up RAID 1 with gmirror (2 SATA disks). Which algorithm should I use? The Handbook uses round-robin, but the man page says that split is the default algorithm. Are there any pros and cons that I should consider beforehand?


----------



## aragon (Nov 29, 2009)

Apparently gmirror's balance code is pretty limited, and none of the algorithms are vastly better than each other.  Ivan Voras and others have written some interesting patches, but none have made it into the tree yet, AFAIK.

Take a look at this: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/113885

BTW, I use the prefer algorithm.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks. I guess I'll stick to the Handbook then.


----------

